# My wife cheated on me durning her lunch hour



## aloc37 (May 31, 2013)

On March 18, 2013 I went through my phone records and found out taht my wife was talking to another man. When I had confronted her about it she was very upset that I pulled our phone records. She said she only had sex with him one time, at a park , in his truck?? She had been talking the the other man for around one month and in this time she had an abortion , hopped on Xanex and had sex with another man. I feel broken ,betrayed, sick to my stomach. I'm currently in counseling along with her. I cant stop think about her with another man. I just thought if I made this account and talk about this I would feel a little better. Anybody else have any advice on how to cope with this?

Thank You!

ALoc37


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Are the other guys married or with gf., find them and expose their cheating.

Why are you in counseling and not divorcing her?

What are hr reasons for betraying you?


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

> . She said she only had sex with him one time, at a park , in his truck??


"Only one time!" "Only" ??? W T F??? No really. W T F? And she was upset to looked at the phone records? It always amazes me when cheaters get upset when you try and check on their cheating. :scratchhead: The only way any kind of R can occur is if she is 100% remorseful. Words like "just" and "only" show only rug sweeping and rationalization. Drugs, abortions, (unprotected) public sex, sexting......with only this to go on it does not look good.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry but you don't go from 0 to sex with two men all of the sudden, IM sure there is a lot more. she's doing the classic trickle truth. Before you decide to reconcile you need to know what really happened. 

I know its hard to come to terms with this but stay strong.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Aloc
How long have you two been married? Do y'all have kids? 

Have drugs been part of her past/present? 

Do you have family nearby that you can count on for support? Does she?

Don't despair. You're going to get through this one way or another!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

mablenc said:


> Sorry but you don't go from 0 to sex with two men all of the sudden, IM sure there is a lot more. she's doing the classic trickle truth. Before you decide to reconcile you need to know what really happened.
> 
> I know its hard to come to terms with this but stay strong.


Unless a catastrophic event caused a meltdown?


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

What was her reason for cheating?
Why did she have an abortion?
How long have you been married?
Do you have any children?
Has she cheated in the past?

You can't cope without some form of understanding. We need a lot more information to get you there.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Aloc37, were you involved in the decision to have an abortion?

Why was she on Xanex? Was she depressed, perhaps as a result of the abortion?


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Said the man with no emotional connection to this. Easy advice to hurl out...
> 
> OP, it is possible for you to both get through this.
> 
> ...


Prayers? Wish I had faith anymore after my WWs pa. Think that ship has sailed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Brokenshadow said:


> Prayers? Wish I had faith anymore after my WWs pa. Think that ship has sailed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


After my wife's PA? I still believed. Well, hoped, maybe...


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Unless a catastrophic event caused a meltdown?


Could be but her behavior would be extreme, I think we need more info, but two guys?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

mablenc said:


> Could be but her behavior would be extreme, I think we need more info, but two guys?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually, two guys would be right in the respect of someone looking for something they thought they needed. 

Man 1, well, things aren't fixed, so let's try man 2!


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Not remorseful and angry with you for catching her = time for walking papers.

Tell her she can now have all the free hoing around she wants...just not any of your emotional or financial support to help her face the world.

Eventually, you'll find someone who actually appreciates being married to you.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry but you would have to be crazy not to divorce her. Are you just going to wait until she gives you an STD? She clearly has no respect for you or your marriage. If you do not respect yourself then who will? How much more humiliation and disrespect are you willing to endure? Enough is enough!


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the caloused way you found out OP. 

I'm on board with many others here and I would file. I can't really speak in detail with the information given but it sounds like this wasn't the first time.

Sorry again and hang in there.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Mtts said:


> Sorry to hear about the caloused way you found out OP.
> 
> I'm on board with many others here and I would file. I can't really speak in detail with the information given but it sounds like this wasn't the first time.
> 
> Sorry again and hang in there.


We do not have enough information to make a reasoned analysis of this situation. 

Until the OP provides answers to some questions we are in the dark, really.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> We do not have enough information to make a reasoned analysis of this situation.
> 
> Until the OP provides answers to some questions we are in the dark, really.


This is right. OP, please update.


----------

